# Use mirrorselect to find the fastest sourceforge mirror?

## fpemud

I want to auto select the fastest sourceforge mirror, can gentoo mirrorselect be used to do this job? how?

----------

## khayyam

 *fpemud wrote:*   

> I want to auto select the fastest sourceforge mirror, can gentoo mirrorselect be used to do this job? how?

 

fpemud ... yes, you can use the '-b BLOCKSIZE' switch in order to test the download speed of 'BLOCKSIZE' from the mirror(s) (see the mirrorselect manpage). Obviously such tests will only provide you with the fastest mirror(s) based on variables existant at the time the test was carried out ... but it should be fairly consistant. 

So, for example, to select the fastest 4 mirrors by downloading 100k from each mirror provided by mirrorselect:

```
# mirrorselect -s4 -b10 -o -D >> /etc/portage/make.conf
```

best ... khay

----------

